# [Off] m'enfin vient de changer le forum ?

## boozo

à y'est j'ai encore raté qqch c'était prévu ce changement d'interface ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## geekounet

J'étais en train de me poser la question depuis 5 min ...

----------

## truz

pareil... perso j'aime pô !

----------

## Trevoke

AAAAARG Y A DES LIENS PARTOUT!!

[edit: ceci dit c'est pas si mal, y a toutes les infos qu'on veut, mis a part le fait que c'est quasiment illisible!]

----------

## guilc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> AAAAARG Y A DES LIENS PARTOUT!!
> 
> [edit: ceci dit c'est pas si mal, y a toutes les infos qu'on veut, mis a part le fait que c'est quasiment illisible!]

 

Les infos, ok, on est d'accord, mais la, franchement, on arrive plus a lire les titres des topics, c'est completement noyé !!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kopp

Ça fait un choc la première fois quand même !

C'est pratique, mais pas très lisible en fait !

----------

## truz

il manquait juste la date de création du post il me semble... une présentation de la colonne "Auteur" similaire à "Derniers Messages" aurait été plus judicieuse. m'enfin...

----------

## boozo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> ceci dit c'est pas si mal, y a toutes les infos qu'on veut, mis a part le fait que c'est quasiment illisible!

 

'tain ! tout çà entre deux posts... ça pique les yeux c'est une horreur !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Saigneur

Je vois pas trop ce qui a changé, mais j'aime pas. Pourtant en cherchant, je vois rien de fondamentalement différent.

Tant pis.

----------

## Trevoke

Saigneur : createur + date de creation a ete mis en-dessous du titre du post; avant, il n'y avait que createur, dans une colonne a droite.

----------

## kernelsensei

Aller, voila l'info sur le forum des mods :

 *tomk wrote:*   

> phpBB-2.0.19-gentoo-p2 (2006-01-20)
> 
> - Fixed formatting problem with shadow topics
> 
> - Added delete all PMs by a user functionality to the ACP, fixes bug #110356
> ...

 

Je suis d'accord concernant la visibilité, j'ai discuté avec tomk, il m'a dit que ca fait un moment qu'il bosse avec une config comme ça et qu'il faut juste s'y habituer !

Si jamais ça le faisait vraiment pas, je verrais après discussion pour re-ouvrir le bug #117418

Amicalement,

----------

## Trevoke

amicalement,

X !

Serieux, y a pas moyen d'ecrire auteur + date de creation en bas a droite au lieu de en bas a gauche ?

----------

## truz

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> je vois rien de fondamentalement différent.

 Après

Avant

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Si jamais ça le faisait vraiment pas, je verrais après discussion pour re-ouvrir le bug #117418

 

Je plussois déjà !

----------

## boozo

 *k_s wrote:*   

> ...tomk, il m'a dit que ca fait un moment qu'il bosse avec une config comme ça et qu'il faut juste s'y habituer ! 

 

oui sûrement c'est comme tout... celà dit les autres forums n'ont pas forcément notre charte concernant le balisage...

là avec notre format [Subject] chmeux (state) je trouve que le lien en dessous les rends moins lisibles    :Sad: 

mais ce n'est que mon avis...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> amicalement,
> 
> X !
> 
> Serieux, y a pas moyen d'ecrire auteur + date de creation en bas a droite au lieu de en bas a gauche ?

 

C'est une idée, je vais un peu attendre de voir les réactions sur les autres forums internationaux, feedbacks et OTW ... 

Je pense qu'on est pas les seuls a trouver la config actuelle pas loin de l'illisible; si tel est le cas, le bug ne tardera pas à être re-ouvert ! On proposera alors cette alternative (nouvelle colonne).

----------

## truz

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> On proposera alors cette alternative (nouvelle colonne).

 Oui autant reprendre l'ancienne colonne "Auteur" et la compléter...

----------

## boozo

 *k_s wrote:*   

> On proposera alors cette alternative (nouvelle colonne)

 

çà ne posera pas un nouveau pb concernant la longueur de texte pour le subject ?   :Confused: 

----------

## anigel

C'est clair que ça fait un choc... Sur le coup je me suis dit : la vache, qu'est-ce que c'est chargé !

Et puis finalement, après 5 minutes de navigation, je trouve ça plutôt positif : c'est clairement très efficace, du fait de la quantité d'infos directement accessibles. Je ne reviens pas sur mon impression première : c'est chargé. Mais je pense qu'à la longue, les avantages liées à facilité de navigation prendront le pas sur nos habitudes   :Wink:  .

Et puis, n'oublions pas que le forum gentoo est l'un des plus gros et des plus avant-gardistes du web   :Laughing:  !

----------

## Trevoke

avant-gardiste d'accord, bete, non! (me tapez pas!)

Serieux -- le GROS inconvenient de l'ancienne colonne c'est qu'on va finir par se gourer tout le temps avec quelle colonne et l'auteur et quelle colonne est la derniere reponse. L'avantage du nouveau style c'est que c'est indubitable : en-dessous du thread c'est l'auteur.

C'est jouable. C'est juste vachement lourd sur les yeux, et maintenant que je rejette un coup d'oeil, ma proposition n'est pas bonne, a cause de la distance entre le sujet et la fin de la colonne -- on se confondrait les idees.

Peut-etre si l'auteur etait au-dessus du thread et que les cases etaient un petit peu plus epaisses...

----------

## boozo

mmmouais c'est pas faux non plus... doit falloir s'y habituer comme dit k_s  :Rolling Eyes:   mais là c'est brutal !

bon, à voir dans une semaine...   :Smile: 

[Edit] juste histoire de : là, la couleur ferait du bien maintenant   :Wink: 

[Subject] Chmeux (état) avec le lien en dessous sur fond bleu... ça se verrait mieux

----------

## truz

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Serieux -- le GROS inconvenient de l'ancienne colonne c'est qu'on va finir par se gourer tout le temps avec quelle colonne et l'auteur et quelle colonne est la derniere reponse. L'avantage du nouveau style c'est que c'est indubitable : en-dessous du thread c'est l'auteur.

 Je sais pas, on ne confond pas les colonnes "vues" et "réponses". De plus la colonne "Auteur" n'aurait pas le lien pour se rendre au dernier message, elles auraient donc un rendu bien différent.

Ceci dit la position actuelle de l'auteur l'identifie clairement comme tel, c'est un avantage c'est sûr.

[Mode=Robins des Bois]

C'est pas facile tous les jours d'être concepteur visuel   :Smile: 

[/Mode]

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> et maintenant que je rejette un coup d'oeil, ma proposition n'est pas bonne, a cause de la distance entre le sujet et la fin de la colonne -- on se confondrait les idees

 

Bon, je débarque, là mais +1 tout de même !

Je viens de lancer un petit coup de gimp en vitesse sur "après" pour visualiser ta suggestion : c'est vrai que d'aligner l'auteur à droite dans la première colonne ne ressemble à rien  :Sad: 

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   On proposera alors cette alternative (nouvelle colonne). Oui autant reprendre l'ancienne colonne "Auteur" et la compléter...

 

+1 aussi !

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## netfab

+ 1 pour la couleur, non ?

Bon, là, ce ne sont pas forcément les bonnes.

----------

## bibi.skuk

poulala... c'est chargé... moi qui aime bien quand y'a pas trop de choses (KISS comme qui dit...), ben la j'ai été gaté.

Bon, va falloir s'habituer...  :Smile: 

----------

## widan

Et comme celui-là (avec la ligne du créateur en grisé plutôt que noir) ? C'est plus discret et ça évite de trop attirer l'oeil sur la ligne "auteur".

En plus c'est simple à faire: actuellement toute la nouvelle ligne est dans un <span> de classe "postdetails". Il suffit de changer la classe en "createdetails" par exemple, et rajouter ça au CSS:

```
.createdetails

{

    FONT-SIZE: 10px;

    COLOR: #999999

}

.createdetails > A

{

    COLOR: #aa77dd

}
```

----------

## ghoti

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> + 1 pour la couleur, non ?

 

Oui, peut-être...

Mais pour l'instant, en 1600x1200 en fonte 14 full screen, c'est vraiment intenable !  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *widan wrote:*   

> Et comme celui-là (avec la ligne du créateur en grisé plutôt que noir) ? C'est plus discret et ça évite de trop attirer l'oeil sur la ligne "auteur"

 

Ah oui, tiens, c'est plus lisible, tout en conservant un max d'infos !

----------

## guilc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *widan wrote:*   Et comme celui-là (avec la ligne du créateur en grisé plutôt que noir) ? C'est plus discret et ça évite de trop attirer l'oeil sur la ligne "auteur" 
> 
> Ah oui, tiens, c'est plus lisible, tout en conservant un max d'infos !

 

Oui, ça c'est pas mal du tout, c'est largement plus lisible !

un petit plus peut-etre : augmenter un peu la hauteur des cases pour que ce soit plus aéré...

----------

## Saigneur

Ah, oui, en grisant comme il faut ça va.

Sinon, je vois pas du tout ce qu'on reproche à l'ancienne présentation.

Et je ne vois pas ce qu'apporte de plus la nouvelle.

Bon, je réagis pareil à chaque fois qu'une entreprise change de logo  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

* vais y arriver à force à vous faire mettre un peu de couleur dans tout ce bleu   :Razz:  *

suis mitigé sur le choix de couleur proposé par widan (n'y vois rien contre toi) je pense qu'en se penchant un peu plus sur le pb on pourrait faire mieux... parce que quitte à le faire, autant prendre le temps et proposer qqch de tip-top pour que ce soit (enfin) accepté par les mods   :Wink: 

PS : et pourquoi pas un Poll tiens ça fait longtemps... ça manque...   :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Bon, je réagis pareil à chaque fois qu'une entreprise change de logo 

 

Ca n'apporte pas grand-chose mais il faut bien évoluer avec son temps, n'est-ce pas mon bon monsieur ?  :Wink: 

Heu, poussin, tu prépares mes gouttes et tu fais chauffer ma camomille ?

----------

## TGL

Ça en cause sur Gentoo Chat aussi. L'alignement à droite semble faire son chemin, mais a priori perso je préfère l'idée de widan.

Un autre truc c'est que perso je vois pas l'intérêt d'un timestamp détaillé ici. Savoir si le first post est de la veille ou bien d'il y a 6 mois me suffit, donc je verais bien un format de date différent de celui utilisé pour les messages. (Oui, je suis conscient que ça ferait rajouter une nouvelle pref' utilisateur, ce qui doit être bien trop galère pour le bénéfice apporté...)

----------

## widan

Si vous voulez avoir le style grisé et que vous utilisez Firefox, vous pouvez rajouter ça à votre userContent.css et relancer Firefox, ça devrait l'appliquer à toutes les pages du forum:

```
/* Gentoo Forums grey hack */

@-moz-document domain(forums.gentoo.org) {

   .gensmall > .postdetails {

      color: #999999 !important;

   }

   .gensmall > .postdetails > a {

      color: #aa77dd !important;

   }

}
```

Si vous n'avez pas de userContent.css, il faut le créer dans ~/.mozilla/firefox/XXXXXXXX.default/chrome (les X changent pour chaque utilisateur).

Edit: Et si vous voulez virer cette ligne complètement:

```
/* Gentoo Forums remove author line hack */

@-moz-document domain(forums.gentoo.org) {

   .gensmall > .postdetails {

     display: none !important;

   }

}
```

Last edited by widan on Fri Jan 20, 2006 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ça en cause sur Gentoo Chat aussi

 

J'aime bien l'idée de pouvoir activer/désactiver dans le profile ...

 *Quote:*   

> Un autre truc c'est que perso je vois pas l'intérêt d'un timestamp détaillé ici. 

 

En effet, d'autant plus que si on veut vraiment avoir l'info, suffit de lire le premier message !

En extrapolant méchammant : pourquoi ne pas lister toutes les réponses avec leurs dates respectives ...

----------

## truz

Pas mal du tout le grisé, très bonne alternative !

Bon j'illustre aussi ma proposition Mix Avant/Après

----------

## boozo

@ widan : marche pas chez moi   :Crying or Very sad:   ni moz ni firefox...

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @ widan : marche pas chez moi    ni moz ni firefox...

 

Idem (du moins sous FF)  :Sad: 

Mais quid des autres navigateurs ?

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

Ce que je trouve génant :

la page d'acceuil ne tient plus en entier ( largeur ) sur mon écran, alors q'avant oui

pourquoi ???

c'est benêt

A+:jlp

----------

## UB|K

chezmoiçamarche (merci widan d'ailleurs c'est mieux comme ça)

----------

## ghoti

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Ce que je trouve génant :
> 
> la page d'acceuil ne tient plus en entier ( largeur ) sur mon écran, alors q'avant oui
> 
> pourquoi ???
> ...

 

Quelle résolution d'écran utilises-tu ? (c'est vrai qu'en 640x480 c'est pas génial, mais l'ancienne présentation n'est pas mieux  :Wink:  )

----------

## widan

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   @ widan : marche pas chez moi    ni moz ni firefox... 
> 
> Idem (du moins sous FF) 

 

Bizarre... chez moi ça marche avec FF 1.5. Peut-être que le profil qu'il utilise est pas au même endroit (le chemin a changé à un moment, mais si on upgrade FF, il garde l'ancien chemin). Normalement dans le répertoire il y a déjà un userContent-example.css.

Essayez de mettre ça dans le userContent.css, relancez, et regardez ce que ça donne:

```
body {

  background-color: #FF0000 !important;

}
```

Si il ne se passe rien, c'est qu'il n'utilise pas votre fichier.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Mais quid des autres navigateurs ?

 

C'est pas une solution permanente, c'est juste que c'est vraiment illisible dans la config par défaut.

----------

## truz

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> chezmoiçamarche (merci widan d'ailleurs c'est mieux comme ça)

 Chez moi aussi FF1.5, mais j'ai du le relancer...

[Edit] C'est vraiment mieux ainsi, mais il est dommage de perdre autant de place. Chez moi (1280x1024) il systèmatiquement 1/3 de l'écran qui reste vide entre la fin du sujet et la colonne réponse. Je suppose qu'en 1024x768 ce doit être un peu moins, mais quand même; on vide toute une partie de l'écran pour en surcharger une autre...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *boozo wrote:*   @ widan : marche pas chez moi    ni moz ni firefox... 
> 
> Idem (du moins sous FF)  
> 
> Bizarre... chez moi ça marche avec FF 1.5. 

 

Au temps pour moi !  :Embarassed: 

Je m'étais basé sur ton premier exemple et c'est une question de couleur (écran trop vieux ?) : il m'a fallu mettre le nez sur l'écran pour voir la différence entre grisé/non grisé ....

Par contre, ton second exemple est lumineux !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

j'ai bien le body en rouge mais pour le forum... rien de grisé   :Sad: 

[Edit] j'ai mis çà alternativement et rien de rien...

 *Quote:*   

>  body {
> 
>   background-color: #FF0000 !important;
> 
> }
> ...

 

----------

## widan

Essaye de virer la ligne avec "moz-document" et une des accolades fermantes à la fin. Tu as quelle version de FF ?

----------

## ghoti

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ça en cause sur Gentoo Chat aussi. 

 

Et on a l'air d'apprécier les screenshots de truz et widan !  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

L'astuce de widan marche très bien chez moi avec FF 1.5   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   Ce que je trouve génant :
> 
> la page d'acceuil ne tient plus en entier ( largeur ) sur mon écran, alors q'avant oui
> 
> pourquoi ???
> ...

 

bonsoir ,

1024x768 sur un 19p 

j'ai cette résolution depuis que j'ai cet écran ; en gros 5 ans

nb j'utilise firefox

----------

## kernelsensei

@Widan, ton idée a fait du chemin  :Wink: 

 *#gentoo-forums wrote:*   

> 00:25:17<@tomk> btw I've changed fgo to use the greyification

 

----------

## boozo

 *widan wrote:*   

> Essaye de virer la ligne avec "moz-document" et une des accolades fermantes à la fin.

 

merci c'est çà   :Very Happy:   maintenant j'ai le liens en rouge et timestamp en gris...

/me adopte le userContent.css et vais me customiser le miens à l'avenir tiens... fgo comme tu l'veux tu l'as   :Laughing: 

----------

## widan

 *boozo wrote:*   

> merci c'est çà 

 

C'est parce que le "moz-document" ne marche qu'à partir de FF 1.5 apparemment.

----------

## boozo

sûrement... encore une chose, c'est juste le champ :

```
.gensmall > .postdetails > a {

color: #FF0000 !important;
```

 qui est actif chez moi et il affecte le lien uniquement ... même pour le masquage... avec ton hack seul le lien lien est omis, pas le timestamp

voilà mais sinon celà me conviens parfaitement ainsi donc "laisse beton"   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

@widan : tu verrais un moyen de mettre une ou deux tabulations avant le nom de l'auteur ?

----------

## widan

Rajoute ça, le code de la page a un peu changé:

```
.gensmall > .createdetails {

  color: #00FF00 !important;

}
```

La virgule entre le lien et la date restera noire, elle. Dans la nouvelle page, elle est directement dans un span gensmall, et comme gensmall est sûrement utilisé ailleurs, il vaut mieux pas y toucher.

----------

## anigel

Juste un petit message avant de dodo, pour confirmer que les choses ne sont pas coulées dans le bronze : pjp me confirme qu'il y aura encore (c'est donc certain) des petites modifs, avec probablement la possibilité de désactiver tout ou partie des nouvelles "fonctionnalités".

----------

## Faust_

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   merci c'est çà  
> 
> C'est parce que le "moz-document" ne marche qu'à partir de FF 1.5 apparemment.

 

j'ai teste ton astuce avec FF-1.0.7 

```
/* Gentoo Forums grey hack */

@-moz-document domain(forums.gentoo.org) {

   .gensmall > .postdetails {

      color: #999999 !important;

   }

   .gensmall > .postdetails > a {

      color: #aa77dd !important;

   }

}
```

et j'ai bien la date grisee

merci d'ailleurs car c'est deja plus lisible, mais je la trouve vraiment tres laide cette nouvelle mise en page  :Sad: 

----------

## truz

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @widan : tu verrais un moyen de mettre une ou deux tabulations avant le nom de l'auteur ?

 Tu peux ajouter ça dans le userContent

```
.gensmall > .postdetails > a:before {

content: "> ";

}
```

Tu mets ce que tu veux dans "content:".

Remarque: ce que tu y mets fera parti du lien, mais bon...

ça ne marche pas avec IE, mais en même temps c'est un forum gentoo  :Wink: 

[Edit] Un petit café et ça va mieux. Voilà un code bien plus propre, ça me faisait mal de laisser un code pareil   :Embarassed: 

```
@-moz-document domain(forums.gentoo.org) {

.gensmall > .postdetails:before {

content: "";

padding: 0 8px 0 0;

}

}
```

C'est tout ce que j'ai maintenant dans mon userContent.css vu que le reste a été inclus au forum directement...

----------

## ghoti

 *truz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> @-moz-document domain(forums.gentoo.org) {
> 
> ...

 

Très intéressant  :Very Happy: 

Merci !

----------

## zyprexa

J'ai peut-être l'air d'arriver comme un cheveu sur la soupe mais bon.

[my_opinion]

clairement trop lourde l'interface .... les solutions proposées avec le CSS sont intéressantes

[/my_opinion]

Je suis partisan de l'ancienne interface + en ajoutant la date de création à côté de l'auteur, mais également en colorant un champ de ligne sur deux. 

Je n'ai pas de screenshot, mais je pense que tout le monde a au moins vu une fois le genre de design dont je parle : ca allégerait l'interface, tout en permettant d'aligner plus facilement topic / auteur / date.

[un_peu_off]

petite pensée pour ceux qui vont dessus avec lynx .... c'est encore relativement clair   :Very Happy:  )

[/un_peu_off]

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Comme le dit si bien Gart dans Wayne's world:

 *Quote:*   

> Les gens ont peur du changement !!

 

Me avis qu'il faut s'habituer et c'est tout, dans 3 mois, tout le monde ne se rendra plus compte que ça paraît chargé   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Comme le dit si bien Gart dans Wayne's world:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Les gens ont peur du changement !! 
> 
> Me avis qu'il faut s'habituer et c'est tout, dans 3 mois, tout le monde ne se rendra plus compte que ça paraît chargé  

 

On n'est tout de même pas des moutons ! Si ?

Un changement pour quelque-chose de meilleur : tout-à-fait pour !

Par contre "changer pour changer " et en arriver à une présentation pénible à lire, là je suis nettement plus réservé !

Sans vouloir t'offenser, je te trouve bien fataliste  :Sad: 

Si l'on part du principe qu'il faut changer, essayons que ce soit positif. D'ailleurs, plusieurs personnes ont proposé des améliorations intéressantes qui permettent de faire avancer le schimilimili (m*de, sais plus comment ça s'écrit !  :Laughing: )

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Non je ne suis pas fataliste, ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il faut se laisser le temps de s'y habituer avant de critiquer direct c'est tout !

Moi aussi ça ma choquer au début en plus tout ça après une mise à jour vers firefox 1.5,je croyais que c'était lui au début avant de voir ce post, quelque chose avait changé mais je savais pas quoi   :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Non je ne suis pas fataliste, ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il faut se laisser le temps de s'y habituer avant de critiquer direct c'est tout !

 

Je suis d'accord, les gens sont juste trop habitués à l'interface précédente. Cette nouvelle disposition est très loin d'être lourde. Faut pas exagérer, c'est rien comparé à certains forums vraiment illisibles  :Confused: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Moi je suis 100% pour les changements, à partir du moment où on laisse l'utilisateur la possibilité d'activer/desactiver  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Moi je suis 100% pour les changements, à partir du moment où on laisse l'utilisateur la possibilité d'activer/desactiver 

 

Les modos n'ont pas le droit de voter sur le sondage  :Question: 

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est deja fait  :Wink: 

----------

## widan

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Je suis d'accord, les gens sont juste trop habitués à l'interface précédente. Cette nouvelle disposition est très loin d'être lourde. Faut pas exagérer, c'est rien comparé à certains forums vraiment illisibles 

 

Maintenant ça va, c'est lisible. Ils l'ont modifié un peu depuis le début, mais la toute première version était vraiment pénible à lire (doit y avoir des screenshots vers le début du thread).

----------

## boozo

bon avec le padding à 20px c'est pas trop mal en effet mais bon... plus je regarde plus je me demande l'intérêt du timestamp détaillé   :Rolling Eyes:  vais encore tester qqes jours mais je penche de plus en plus pour l'option active/disable. ce serait une bonne idée pour contenter tout le monde   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Ah bah tiens, ils viennent de changer et de mettre l'Auteur en nouvelles colonnes, c'est déjà plus agréable à lire.

ENfin, se retrouver avec les cellules habituelles, ça fait aussi un choc  :Smile: 

Pour ma part je préfererais si la cellule auteur était caclée enter vus et réponses ( en gros : vus, auteur, réponse, dernier message)

comme ça la disctinction auteur dernier message serait plus claire.

Dans tous les cas, cette disposition est bien plus agréable que la précédente.

EDIT : en plus, ils ont donc mis ça en option dans le profil. Que du bonheur  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

Ah !!! c'est plus agréable ainsi !

Bravo aux modos et admins pour leur écoute   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

je sais que je vais paraitre chieur mais...    :Confused:   pourquoi conserver ce format de date ?

qqch de plus concis se serait tout aussi bien : dd/mm/aa hh:mm  c'est plus court pour l'affichage et y'a pas de perte d'infos ?

----------

## kopp

 *boozo wrote:*   

> je sais que je vais paraitre chieur mais...     pourquoi conserver ce format de date ?
> 
> qqch de plus concis se serait tout aussi bien : dd/mm/aa hh:mm  c'est plus court pour l'affichage et y'a pas de perte d'infos ?

 

Eh bien, dans ton profil, tu as un truc qui s'appelle  *Profil wrote:*   

> Format de la date:

 

et où tu peux regler comme tu veux la manière dont s'affiche la date

Pour toi ça serait : d/m/Y g:i a

 :Wink: 

Salut

----------

## boozo

heu...   :Embarassed:  Je te propose un marché... tu supprime ton post, moi, le mien et hop ni vu ni commu  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *boozo wrote:*   

> heu...    Je te propose un marché... tu supprime ton post, moi, le mien et hop ni vu ni commu 

 

Trop tard   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Quoique.... tu connais Paypal Boozo ?   :Twisted Evil: 

On fait 50:50 Bubuabu   :Laughing:  ?

PS : Boozo, j'accepte les chèques aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

cro*** ! prochain coup je passe par pm pour faire çà maintenant c'est foutu  :Laughing: 

Bon y parait que le ridicule ne tue plus... depuis qqes temps... Na ! çà vous apprendra à faire monter les enchères avec vos pratiques "mafieuses"  :Razz: 

----------

## kernelsensei

le modo a un compte paypal si il faut .... bon moi j'dis ça .. j'dis rien  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

a y'est voilà... maintenant c'est même un étatisation de la corruption   :Laughing: 

combien tu veux pour effacer les posts des deux affreux là ?

----------

## kopp

Hého pas de ça, si le modo efface des messages comme ça par corruption, j'en informerai les autorités compétentes...

A moins qu'il partage :p

----------

## Enlight

Un pour tous, tous pourris!  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

